# ISO 4,000,000 Full HD Canon ME20F-SH announced



## dkaiser (Jul 30, 2015)

This was posted on the german canon facebook site and on the german canon website:

http://www.canon.de/for_home/product_finder/camcorders/professional/me20f-sh/

What do you think about this?

Edit: I try to translate some of the information:

- ISO 4,000,000 
- Full HD 1080p / 1080i / 720p recording
- up to 50p/59,94p
- compatible with EF lenses and "canon servo lenses with 12 pin connection" (list of compatible lenses to be announced)
- integrated ND- and infrared-filters

Edit 2:
I found an english article with the following information on engadet http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/30/canon-me20f-sh/
- $30,000 (MSRP) body
- available in December

Edit 3:

just saw that there already is a thread to this topic: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27229.0
Can someone explain why this thread is in the rumors section because since this is an official announcement it isn't a rumor anymore. Or am I wrong on this?


----------

